# Fc7 asi_3422



## Juergena (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grade dabei eine Projektierung für den ASI Bus zu machen (CPU 315-2DP und ASi Link Advanced mit 1 Master). Ich habe den Fc7 von Siemens um Daten auszulesen. Ich will lediglich wissen wenn ein Slave ausgefallen ist und welcher. Irgendwie komme ich mit der Beschreibung nicht ganz klar. Mein erster Slave sitzt auf Adresse 10.

Hier die Belegung des FC7:

ACT: true
Startup: False
LADDR: W#16#A
Send: Db13.dbb4
Recv: db14.dbb228
Status: Md22
Done: M20.0
Error: M20.1

Was muß ich an Daten dem Db13.dbb4 zur Verfügung stellen damit er mir sagt wenn sich ein Slave verabschiedet hat und kann ich das einlesen ständig aktiviert lassen oder muß ich das irgendwie triggern?

Danke schon mal

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## sps-concept (18 Juni 2009)

*Asi*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiss nicht ob die 10 an LADDR Zufall ist oder etwas mit dem von dir erwähnten Slave 10 zu tun hat. Dort gehört die Basisadresse lt HW-Konfig hin. Schau mal im Handbuch unter 5.1.17 - Erweiterte Listen und Flags lesen -> Kommando 30h.

André


----------



## MSB (18 Juni 2009)

An dem Aufruf ist ja so ziemlich überhaupt nichts richtig!

Laut Handbuch sollte es kein Problem sein, ACT permanent auf True zu lassen.

LADDR : ist die Anfangsadresse der Bauguppe (ASI-Link) in der HW-Konfig als Hex

Send könnte u.U. passen, allerdings muss hier Hex 30 rein, damit liest du LDS, LAS, LPS, Flags, siehe Handbuch ...

Recv. muss dann ein Any-Pointer mit wenigstens 32 Byte Länge sein,
also z.B. P#DB14.DBX0.0 BYTE 32

Die 32 Byte teilen sich dann wie auf Seite 162 des Handbuchs beschrieben auf.
Hier findest du dann alle von dir gewünschten Infos über Slaveausfällt und anderen Problemen vor.


Hier das Handbuch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22710305

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Juergena (19 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

recht herzlichen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe als DP Adresse für den ASI Link die 9 und als Eingangsbyte im ASI Link die 10. Wenn ich nun bei LADDR wie im Handbuch angegeben die DP Adresse 9 als Laddr einstelle geht mir die CPU auf SF, bei A sprich 10 erkennt die CPU scheinbar den ASI Link. 


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## MatMer (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab einen kundenseitigen Übergang von Profibus auf ASi-Bus und bisher noch nie ASi-Bus eingesetzt.

Gibt es für die unterschiedlichen Übergänge unterschiedliche Überwachungsbausteine, oder ist das immer der Selbe? Leider habe ich noch nicht den genauen Typ des Übergangs, laut Schaltplan "DP-ASI Interface Link 20", den ich auch so in meinem Hardwaremanager finde.

Das Problem is jetzt nur, dass ich keinen Überwachusbaustein habe und bei Siemens auch kein Download dazu finde. Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass der Baustein mit der Baugruppe (auf CD oder was auch immer) ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## Juergena (11 Dezember 2009)

Der Baustein FC7 ist auf der CD die dem ASi Link beiliegt.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## MatMer (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Die CD muss also wenn der Kunde haben. 
Der FC7 gibt mir dann aber genaue Details über die einzelnen ASi Slaves, oer was macht der? Ich hab jetzt in einem Beispiel Projekt vom Kunden nachgeschaut, ob da der FC7 drin ist, ist er aber nicht, sondern nur der FB für DP Systeme....


----------

